# Myrmekiaphila neilyoungi = Μυρμηκόφιλη η νιλγιάνγκειος



## nickel (May 14, 2008)

Θα το έβαζα στην αγγλοελληνική ενότητα αν ήμουν βέβαιος για την ελληνική μετάφραση. (Το λατινικό λέει «του Νιλ Γιανγκ»).







Πρόκειται για ένα νέο είδος αράχνης στην οποία ο βιολόγος που την ανακάλυψε έδωσε αυτό το όνομα για να τιμήσει τον τραγουδιστή Νιλ Γιανγκ. (Τον Νιλ Γιανγκ τον ρώτησε;)

Η είδηση εδώ: http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080511/music_nm/young_dc

Με την ευκαιρία πάντως μπορούμε να προτείνουμε στους βιολόγους ονόματα για να τιμήσουμε και κάποια άλλα πρόσωπα του δημόσιου βίου. Αρκεί να τηρούμε τους κανόνες ονοματολογίας που θέσπισε ο Λινναίος. Όπως λέει και ο κύριος Μποντ (Jason Bond): "There are rather strict rules about how you name new species. As long as these rules are followed you can give a new species just about any name you please."

Απλά πράγματα: το πρώτο όνομα με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, το δεύτερο όλα πεζά. Π.χ. (σας προλαβαίνω):
Modelopnichtis kougiomorphus, Μοδελοπνίχτης ο κουγιόμορφος


----------

